# Louisiana Limits Open Dates



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

Captain Marty has opening for bay fishing on Sabine Lake for Sunday Sept 1st and Monday Sept 2nd (Labor Day)

Louisiana Limits LLC​ 
Captain Marty has USCG OUPV Credentials and is a Louisiana Licensed Guide. I fish Sabine Lake and surrounding waterways with live bait for trout, redfish and flounder.

Rates for half day trips are:
$200 for one fisherman
$300 for two
$350 for three

Louisiana Charter 3 Day Fishing License (RS/NR CHAR PASS 3 DAY) is $10 and can be obtained online at:
http://www.wlf.louisiana.gov/licenses

I supply rods and reels along with tackle. But if you have your own please bring it.

Client responsibilities are:
 o Small cooler for your food and drinks
 o Additional cooler for fish filets
 o Sun screen and insect repellent
 o Non-skid shoes, no flip-flops, and a hat
 o Alcoholic beverages are allowed but only in moderate quantities. No glass containers.

The day of the fishing trip we need to meet at the Walter Umpheyâ€™s State Park in Port Arthur.

Directions from Houston:
Â· IH10E to Winnie;
Â·  Hwy 73 to Port Arthur; 
Â· Then Hwy 82 toward Cameron La.
Â· Go Over MLK Memorial Bridge;
Â·  Turn left at stop sign; then 8 miles.
Â· At the Causeway Bridge exit right into the Walter Umpheyâ€™s State Park 
Â· My trailer is in space 10

If you have a GSP, the address of the Causeway Bait and Tackle store, which is just across the street from the 
State park, is 3897 T B Ellison Pkwy, Port Arthur, TX 77640.

You can reach me on my cell phone at 713-703-1431. Email address is [email protected].

Letâ€™s go fishing!!


----------

